# Best product for cleaning up oopsies



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

What is the best way to remove oopsies from 1) hard wood floors and also 2) from carpet? I have heard of Natures Miracle but there are so many different types of their products, I wasn't sure which one and also on Amazon, I read this (don't know if it is true or not) And the website said not to use Natures Miracle on wood floors. 
cut and pasted fm Amazon review: 


This is the original name, but a knock-off formula. The name was sold for use with a cheap formula.
By Ajani F. Billington on May 9, 2012
Size Name: 1 Gallon
Didn't work. Just made the urine odor stronger. A quick online search proved the name was sold, but not the formula.

The Original formula is now called Petastic. Took me about 30 seconds of an online search to find the info.

[...]

" You have been using Petastic® for the last 23 years without knowing it until now. We created and manufactured the original formula for Natures Miracle®. In 2003 our relationship with Natures Miracle® came to an end. Soon after we launched Petastic®, to ensure that you could still get the original Natures Miracle® formula. *Nature's Miracle® is a registered trademark of Eight In One, Inc.. Earth Friendly Products. is the creator and owner of the formulations formerly supplied to Eight In One for its Nature's Miracle® brand.

Earth Friendly Products, Inc is now marketing the formulation under the brand name Petastic Stain & Odor Remover.

Earth Frendly Products, Inc. is not affiliated with Eight In One.

Thank you for visiting Petastic®!"


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use Natures Miracle.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

do you use the pour on kind or the spray? Does your Natures miracle have numbers (and if so which numbers) there seems to be so many different types.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Spray and I just got up to check -no there are no numbers. I got it at Petco.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

GreAr thx !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Fizzion. Far superior to Nature's Miracle or any other enzymatic cleaner I've tried. Completely safe too. The sales rep routinely drinks it to prove how safe it is. And cheap! You drop in a tablet into hot water and let it dissolve. Once mixed up, it's good for a year. When you use up that bottle, keep the bottle and just pick up new tablet refills. So it's 'green' too. :thumbsup:

Fizzion Clean


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Eco 88 is what I use.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Vinegar, oxiclean...mixed in water


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Natures Miracle Oxy Formula (orange bottle). I also use White Vinegar and scrub with Seventh Generation Dish Soap (Lavender scented). Remember, if you do have areas that are carpeted ~ extraction is key! Pushing the liquids/stains into the floor is helpful, but you still need to suck it up with a carpet cleaner. You may want to look in to renting a carpet cleaner and/or just getting the little Spot Bot for pets to help with small areas.


----------

